
The Pirate Bay - 9 years and still bloody runnin - m_for_monkey
https://thepiratebay.se/blog/222
======
klrr
I don't support illegal activity, but I believe this is a quest of freedom,
not for getting stuff free as in free beer.

~~~
duairc
Why don't you support illegal activity?

~~~
hmottestad
I'm not the OP, but here is my opinion. As a rule of thumb I don't support
illegal activities. Why would I? Most of the laws I agree with, like no
murder/rape/robbery. However some laws I'm against. Like the public drinking
ban in Norway, why can't I have a beer by the lake?

And on the topic of media industries vs. file sharing. I haven't really made
up my mind. Especially after the media industry brought tanks and fighter jets
to a knife fight.

~~~
jlgreco
There are _so many_ laws, I don't know how you could possibly say in an
informed manner that you agree with most of them.

Making ethical decisions is easy for the majority of us, but our knowledge of
the law is universally poor. I don't see why we should factor the law into
discussions of ethics; it doesn't do anything to simplify the discussion.

~~~
dandelany
> There are so many laws, I don't know how you could possibly say in an
> informed manner that you agree with most of them.

Oh, come on now. You can be informed on the ones that matter to you the most,
and the ones which are most commonly broken, which says a lot about the
society you live in. It's not that hard.

> I don't see why we should factor the law into discussions of ethics

Because laws, in many or most cases, reflect the moral or ethical views of a
large number of people, or at least they did at the time they were passed. The
fact that laws survived the lawmaking process at all means we should consider
the thoughts that went into their creation. I'm not saying you should read
every word of every statute. But a nation's laws are in many ways reflections
of its cultural ethics.

~~~
jlgreco
The laws that "matter most" reflect ethics which are "no brainers". _"Don't
steal"_ , _"don't kill"_ , _"don't rape"_ , etc.

These are ethical concepts that are _easy_ to understand without resorting to
consulting the law. The law in these cases is just an imperfect encoding of
these obvious ethics. For the sake of governing, they work decently. However
using them in an ethical discussion is using them for a purpose that they were
not designed. There are _so many_ better sources that we can look to in order
to facilitate discussion.

Trying to use laws as a vehicle to discuss ethics is like examining Cheese Wiz
to learn about dairy.

------
Garbage
For the people, who can't access the direct site, here is the text of the
blog:

<http://pastebin.com/DQLYkTnL>

~~~
vidarh
Or just go to: <http://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/blog>

(proxy operated by the UK Pirate Party)

------
gl0wa
At least in some countries... In the UK we have:
<http://cl.ly/image/3m2C40432q0u>

~~~
jakeonthemove
Yep, in Belgium you get: <http://imgur.com/7qAwh>

I'm surprised - I wonder if it's the same thing in other EU countries?

~~~
andreasvc
The Netherlands as well.

~~~
jakeonthemove
Then I believe Luxembourg blocks it, too...

------
sp332
I need a recording of this, I can't read it with the proper cadence.

~~~
bittersweet
This is N.W.A. - 100 miles and running

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGUbgPYIrU4>

------
lucb1e
HTTP proxy for people who got TPB blocked:
<http://thepiratebay.se.ipv4.sixxs.org/blog/222>

------
mattvot
Proxy <http://tpb.pirateparty.org.uk/blog/222>

------
XiaoPing
Yes, I cannot believe that those guys are still running. Amazing.

~~~
vidarh
The things that's truly amazing is just how inept the attempts at getting them
blocked are.

In the UK, the big ISPs initially at least blocked only a single IP, so TPB
have changed IPs a few times. Each time to a new IP in the /24 network block
_registered to them_. Why the entire /24 didn't get blocked in the first case
is beyond me.

Not that it'd have helped given the massive number of proxies, but it doesn't
look like they were even trying.

~~~
seunosewa
It makes perfect sense. ISPs don't want to block their customers, so they do
the least they could get away with doing.

~~~
vidarh
It's not the ISPs behaviour I find strangest, though, but that the rights
organizations have not asked for even marginally more effective measures, such
as even asking to have all IPs owned by The Pirate Bay blocked.

------
nacker
Thank God for the renegades, and the lives they lead Far ahead of their time

Without the renegades, Lord knows where we'd be When it comes to heroes,
Renegades are mine

They railed against the crown, Another rag tag band Declaring Independence

They laid their bodies down, won a bloody war, And liberty for their
descendents

Thanks to the renegades, we're free today

Thanks to the renegades, we're free today

Thank god for the renegades, and the lives they lead Far ahead of their time

Without the renegades, Lord knows where we'd be

When it comes to heroes, Renegades are mine

Where are the renegades in the world today?

Who are the renegades in the world today?

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPgo9aHnqHI>

And I am strangely impelled to add this link:

[http://pt.scribd.com/doc/3230/Robert-Crumb-The-Religious-
Exp...](http://pt.scribd.com/doc/3230/Robert-Crumb-The-Religious-Experience-
of-Philip-K-Dick)

The Empire Never Ended!

------
necenzurat
i poste the same fucking shit 8 hours ago and NO VOTES,
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4525973> WTF?

~~~
weaksauce
That's 6am PST.(where silicon valley is) Not a lot of people are up at that
time here reading hacker news. Also, the new page tends to get overrun with
new items quite quickly and sometimes an article does not get steam.

But frankly your tone is not one that many here care for so please refrain.
Also, please refrain from meta commentary; it's just noise.

